# Sheepshead fly



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Guys,

I need your input. I am looking feed my first sheep. I saw a thread that showed how to tie the reverse green weenie. I'm looking for other easy to tie flies that would be hard for a sheep to refuse. Post up some pics of your favorites so i can get an idea of what i need to be tying. 

Also, if you've got a got to Triple tail fly, post that up as well. I'm trying to get my boxes together for August


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I have caught 2 Brazoria County sheepshead on a fly I tie, the only 2 sheepshead I have caught with a fly rod. I don't know if that makes it a sheepshead fly, but I don't usually see that many sheepshead or get quality shots off at them and the sheepshead from last week went aggressively for this fly. 

The fly is a good redfish, trout, flounder, and drum fly and I have caught a lot of those on this fly. So if the sheepshead don't show, you are still in business. 

Hooks can vary, I've used different ones on this fly. Both sheepshead came on a size 2 gamakatsu SC-15. I use different tail materials, but both sheepshead came on sparsely tied banded (magic Marker) craft fur tail, one fish came on tan, the other olive. 

Lay down 210 denier burgundy or red thread. Tie in small or extra small lead dumbbell, one was chartreuse, one red, on top like a crack or clouser fly, but near the eye like the crack fly. work thread to bend. Tie in tail, tie in a couple or three of strands of root beer flash. Tie in root beer ersatz chenille in front of tail, a few wraps where it looks about the size of a small pea. Then in front of that but behind the Dumbbell do 4 wraps of eyelash yarn in the dark gold, root beer and black color mix. Add a weed guard or not. I use old 40# Fluorocarbon butt pieces from worn out leaders. whip finish and I put a drop of UV thin on the finish area and light it up.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I've caught them on a fly that looks like this minus the eyes and with purple maribou and purple and black EP tarantula fiber










I've also caught one on a sparse #4 crack fly in natural colors.

As for tripletail, I've personally never caught one, but from what I understand they'll eat anything that looks like a shrimp and will suspend or sink slowly in front of them.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is the fly I described


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm no triple tail expert...my experience with them has always been an "accidental" encounter....but they will chase/hit small bait fish flies. 

If I were targeting them specifically, think I would choose the seaducers in my box. In fact, there's a place in Florida that sells a "triple tail seducer". 

I know they will go after a cockroach and a black death. Great fish.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

karstopo said:


> I have caught 2 Brazoria County sheepshead on a fly I tie, the only 2 sheepshead I have caught with a fly rod. I don't know if that makes it a sheepshead fly, but I don't usually see that many sheepshead or get quality shots off at them and the sheepshead from last week went aggressively for this fly.
> 
> The fly is a good redfish, trout, flounder, and drum fly and I have caught a lot of those on this fly. So if the sheepshead don't show, you are still in business.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I saw your fly in the prison permit thread and i didnt know what the "eyelash yarn" was in the pic. thanks for the very detailed description! I dont have the eyelash yarn but i have everything else. Going to try these and the reverse green weenie


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

There is a fly pattern in this book called a Green Weenie. Designed for sheeps. I've caught countless prison permit on it, very easy to tie as well. Basically small size 8 hook with bead eyes, dubbed olive body overwrapped with a palmered hackle down the shank. Looks kind of like a small crab. Sheeps love it. Trick is to bend the hook out a bit, as described in the recipe, to get a good hookset through those rows of sheep's teeth.

If you don't have this book it is worthwhile. I have 2 patterns in it myself, and knew many of the guys and guides that contributed their favorite fly recipes to it. Worthwhile fly book to own.

http://www.amazon.com/Texas-Saltwater-Classics-Patterns-Coast/dp/0929980190


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Ripin' Lips said:


> Thanks! I saw your fly in the prison permit thread and i didnt know what the "eyelash yarn" was in the pic. thanks for the very detailed description! I dont have the eyelash yarn but i have everything else. Going to try these and the reverse green weenie


This is eyelash yarn in a gold. It comes in a myriad of colors. I get this material at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

flatscat1 said:


> There is a fly pattern in this book called a Green Weenie. Designed for sheeps. I've caught countless prison permit on it, very easy to tie as well. Basically small size 8 hook with bead eyes, dubbed olive body overwrapped with a palmered hackle down the shank. Looks kind of like a small crab. Sheeps love it. Trick is to bend the hook out a bit, as described in the recipe, to get a good hookset through those rows of sheep's teeth.
> 
> If you don't have this book it is worthwhile. I have 2 patterns in it myself, and knew many of the guys and guides that contributed their favorite fly recipes to it. Worthwhile fly book to own.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Texas-Saltwater-Classics-Patterns-Coast/dp/0929980190


Just added it to my Amazon cart! Any chance you could post some pics for my fly tying session this weekend?


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

karstopo said:


> This is eyelash yarn in a gold. It comes in a myriad of colors. I get this material at Hobby Lobby.


Looks like i'm about to invest in eyelash yarn! Any chance they have smaller bundles? That looks to be a lifetime supply


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

flatscat1 said:


> There is a fly pattern in this book called a Green Weenie. Designed for sheeps. I've caught countless prison permit on it, very easy to tie as well. Basically small size 8 hook with bead eyes, dubbed olive body overwrapped with a palmered hackle down the shank. Looks kind of like a small crab. Sheeps love it. Trick is to bend the hook out a bit, as described in the recipe, to get a good hookset through those rows of sheep's teeth.
> 
> If you don't have this book it is worthwhile. I have 2 patterns in it myself, and knew many of the guys and guides that contributed their favorite fly recipes to it. Worthwhile fly book to own.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Texas-Saltwater-Classics-Patterns-Coast/dp/0929980190


Flatscat,

Can you describe how you feed'em? I've got a shoreline that always has a few sheeps lingering around but everything i throw gets refused. I've tried just about every different retrieve and am still skunked.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I havent seen it in smaller packaging. I have several colors. I could do hundreds of flies per bundle. Good thing it's pretty cheap. $7.00 and hobby lobby has a 40% off web coupon useable once per day. So it's about $4 for the bundle and you will have plenty to share. I'd ship you some, but the shipping would be more than the material.


----------

